# Heart Murmur 7 week old Puppy



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry your pup has a heart murmur. My Abby had one (don't remember the number) but she never needed meds and it was not a problem for her. She had many other health issues, but that was the easy one. My Lily had one as a pup and the breeder held her back. She out grew it and still has not come back at 2 1/2 years old. I think once you have results of ultrasound it will be easier to make a decision if you give pup a home or not. Good luck!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I would wait and see what the ultrasound shows. If it is under a grade 2 there is a good change he could out grow it. One of my dogs Cruiser has a grade 3 heart murmur. I got him at 8 weeks, I knew when I took him he had a murmur. With a grade 3 I knew he wouldnt out grow it. He is now 6 years old and by looking at him and watching him play, you would never know he had it. He is on NO meds and lives a normal life with my 3 other goldens.


----------

